# Os X



## Dominick (Feb 20, 2005)

I tried to install it on my computer, but I get an Error 2 message.I'm not sure if this problem lies with the problems I described in my other thread, or something else.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

I ran into a similar problem (which I did not fix yet) - but I think it may be a hard disk problem. Type 2 Errors are usually attributed to memory access/violation problems - but the root cause may vary. The link below has a summary of the error types for the MAC.

http://help.earthlink.net/techsupport/os_info/mac/html/mac_error.html

With my problem - I had problems installing OS 9 - (fails at a certain part of the installation) and when one of the attempts worked, I ran into Type 2 Errors on OS X. Since I was failing to copy files during the OS 9 installation at the same place every time, I suspect the hard drive. (see the thoughts in the link below.)

http://support.realsoftware.com/listarchives/realbasic-nug/1999-02/msg00623.html

Just a guess....
Good luck


----------



## Dominick (Feb 20, 2005)

This is exactly what it says:

"An error has occurred. Startup disk was unable to select the install cd as startup disk. (-2)"


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Are you booting directly from a OS X Install Disk?

(hope you backed up your docs, mail, etc....)


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What model is your computer? What are its specs?


----------

